# Art of Flight: The Series



## Rob23 (Dec 4, 2013)

I watched the series. Its pretty awesome. I think its the making of the movie but Im not sure as I haven't seen the actual movie yet.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

been out for awhile. i thought it was good, takes a more indepth look at the movie, and shows a lot of the shenanigans that the guys got into when they couldn't ride because of weather...the snowmobile over the lake was intense


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

It's a good series. I watched the entire series in 2 days.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

if an 8 hr version of AofF with some riding but loads of chatter and redbull product placement sounds good, you'll love it


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

finished watching it. man Landvik hit hard and broke his knee.


----------

